# Beaver Creek for beginner skier (not first-timer)



## Cheryl17 (Jan 17, 2006)

I confirmed an exchange into the Sheraton Mountain Vista, but, after looking closely at the Beaver Creek trail map, I'm wondering if I should cancel it.  Will the number of green runs and their length keep a beginner skier, who is not a first-timer but who doesn't like to go too fast, interested?  I'm thinking the week-long vacation would include one day of lessons and three or four additional days of skiing.  Also, it looks like there are sudden shifts from green runs to those that are more difficult.  Have those of you who have skied there found this to be a problem?  Unfortunately, it doesn't look like Vail has much to add for a beginner skier.


----------



## grupp (Jan 17, 2006)

*Beaver Creek is very good for beginners*

I think you will find plenty to keep you occupied at Beaver Creek. The area off the Cinch Express lift is almost all green and has a variety of terrain. Also, you can use the Drink of Water Lift, which is a slower lift but you avoid all the back to Cinch, which can get crowded at time. 

Bachelor Gulch and Arrowhead areas have some very manageable green/blue runs. I would not be to concerned about the runs there turning green to blue as the have a constant pitch and are very manageable.  These areas are very nice and underutilized, so at times you may feel that you are the only ones on the mountain. 

Let me know if you have any other questions. 

Gary


----------



## PA- (Jan 17, 2006)

Cheryl17 said:
			
		

> I confirmed an exchange into the Sheraton Mountain Vista, but, after looking closely at the Beaver Creek trail map, I'm wondering if I should cancel it.  Will the number of green runs and their length keep a beginner skier, who is not a first-timer but who doesn't like to go too fast, interested?  I'm thinking the week-long vacation would include one day of lessons and three or four additional days of skiing.  Also, it looks like there are sudden shifts from green runs to those that are more difficult.  Have those of you who have skied there found this to be a problem?  Unfortunately, it doesn't look like Vail has much to add for a beginner skier.



You can't possibly do better than Beaver Creek and Vail, no matter your level.  You could ski either of those 2 resorts for a month and not get tired of it, even if you stick to the easy runs.  Beaver Creek, in particular, grooms their runs to perfect corduroy so well that their blue runs are as easy as most place's greens.  I wouldn't let either of those resorts intimidate you.  Try them both.


----------

